# What does a Yawning Horse mean?



## sls (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a 30 1/2" five yo mare that is not pregnant and has never been bred, perfectly healthy and as sassy as they come, but she yawns quite frequently. I wonder what this could mean? The vet has checked her teeth and I do not believe she is any pain. She has yawned frequently like this since she was very young.

Any thoughts as to why a horse would yawn like this? Very curious to see your answers.


----------



## Genie (Feb 11, 2010)

_Yawning, licking and chewing are all signs of relaxation and release in the horse so if she's yawning that's a good thing_.....I saw this on the web


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmm, Genie, that is interesting. I've always seen yawning in a stressed horse.......a mare about to foal, a colicking horse, a horse anxious to be fed, a horse prone to ulcers.

I've never seen yawning in a relaxed horse.

It will be interesting to see what other answers are.

Charlotte


----------



## Reble (Feb 11, 2010)

Now, that my mares are on camera, I see them yawning alot everyday and night.

Sometimes have seen one mare yawn the other one and back and forth like us humans

looks like it is contagious, funny to watch.

They are not in pain, colic or ulcers. *Interesting topic.*

Did find this information:

We have all seen our horses "yawning" while seemingly happy and quiet in their stalls or pens. And sometimes horses will "yawn" close to meal times as if they are anxiously anticipating their hay or grain. With so many seemingly contradicting triggers, it is very hard to imagine a single cause for "yawning."

About the only thing we're fairly sure of is that the trigger is not the same as that of a yawn in humans, which is in response to transient drops in blood oxygen levels. That big intake of fresh air increases oxygen in the lungs and therefore in the vascular system. However, horses do not appear to be inhaling when they "yawn."

The most important thing to keep in mind if your horse seems to be yawning inappropriately is that it can often be a sign of abdominal pain. Take quick stock of the situation and make sure there are no other signs of colic. If you have doubts, observe your horse closely for a few minutes and if you still have questions, call your veterinarian. Most times when your horse "yawns," however, he is likely to be just fine and doing what horses do.

See what others have to say.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 11, 2010)

As the mouth harbors stress some yawning can be expelling of tension.


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2010)

In a horse, yawning can be an indication of pain or discomfort.


----------



## Relic (Feb 11, 2010)

The times l've noticed yawning is when they seem to be in some kind of discomfort l don't think l'd call it real pain but something stressing them. lt's fairly common when l watch late term mares or mares in the stalls shortly before foaling..l also have seen weaners do it after they are taken of moms but none have ever gotten colicy or sick so l'm just presuming it's mild stress related. l could also be way of base but it's nothing l ever called a vet about...My daughters mare used to yawn a lot before a show but now that she's retired l haven't really seen her doing it.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 11, 2010)

Actually thinking about it Saber will sometimes cue that he has to urinate by yawning.


----------



## Shari (Feb 11, 2010)

Only time I see mine Yawn... is when they want me to hurry up already and feed them!!! I do keep an eye on them all day and this is this is the only time they do it.

For added fuss and Maggie is the only one that does this... if she really wants me to hurry up she shakes her head. I used to get after her for pawing... so now she shakes her head.





Could also be the environment and temperament of each horse.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 11, 2010)

Relic said:


> The times l've noticed yawning is when they seem to be in some kind of discomfort l don't think l'd call it real pain but something stressing them. lt's fairly common when l watch late term mares or mares in the stalls shortly before foaling..l also have seen weaners do it after they are taken of moms but none have ever gotten colicy or sick so l'm just presuming it's mild stress related. l could also be way of base but it's nothing l ever called a vet about...My daughters mare used to yawn a lot before a show but now that she's retired l haven't really seen her doing it.



DITTO here..... On both counts..... Especially with mares within a day or so of foaling. I've also noticed a couple of colicky horses yawn too.


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 11, 2010)

I seen yawing in relaxed horses hungry horses and doseing horses not yet in a colicky horse.

Dan


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 11, 2010)

My boys yawn like crazy when they are happy and we are visiting and they are being snuggled and alot of attention paid to them. It cracks us up, we have tons of photos of them yawning. They expecially yawn for the camera and for fun. My dogs yawn during training when they finally put 2+2 together on an exercise. If I see them yawn, I say " he has it, now he is going to do it exactly right" and it is true.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Feb 12, 2010)

One of our stallions yawns a lot in the mornings. I think he takes very good care of his mares during the night and stands watch over them all night long. He is very diligent in watching for the safety of his "girls," and he lets them sleep at night. In the morning, he is very sleepy.

He waits until the sun is shining brightly and then he lies down and sleeps soundly while his mares stand around him.


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 12, 2010)

I find this very interesting. At night when I go out to feed I clean the barns first. Then I will set and enjoy the girls company and watch the boys. Jimmy starts it first, He starts yawning, and yawning. Then Koda joins in and begins the yawning. I always thought it was because they are tired of waiting for their feeding and attention they get at the same time. I've never thought they were in pain.

My mare Jasmine will start to yawn sometimes when I'm setting with her, just gently petting her, she will first drop her head, then her eyes close in enjoyment. Then she will give me a big yawn. No pain in her either.


----------



## CKC (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a QH mare that yawns at least 6 times before putting the bit in her mouth. She has done it since I've had her and that's been 16 years.

I have a QH gelding that yawns quite often while just standing around in his pasture.

I'm sitting here yawning just talking about yawning....

Kim


----------



## Cimarron (Feb 12, 2010)

My first horse Quinton used to yawn everytime we were in the show ring! It was hilarious cause it made him look really bored! So I thought maybe it had something to do with stress.


----------



## sls (Feb 13, 2010)

So does everyone feel a little relaxed and sleepy and feel like yawning now?


----------



## Robin (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi- for some reason this interested me as there are several possible issues with yawning. Here are some things I consider when a horse appears to be yawning:

1. Ulcers

2. Teeth issues

3. Getting ready to foal

4. Stressed- back up to ulcers

5. Either getting ready to rest or just getting up from rest.

Whenever I see a horse yawn- I take a closer look--- did they eat everything? If not- give them some cimetidine and see if that helps in a few hours. If they still have not eaten everything- check their teeth and see if they have pouches of stored food like a chipmunk, sharp teeth or mouth sores- if so- they need to be seen by Mr. Mitz.

Now if we are watching a group of mares close to foaling- yawning and walking around is a good sign of early labor. Its not a definite, but mares in labor do tend to yawn as they get restless and start to think about foaling. They also can be somewhat stressed- hence yawning.

I guess in short- don't always assume a simple yawn means they are simply tired. Be certain it isn't something more as it can be a very simple yet obvious sign of a bigger problem or circumstance.

Robin-LKF


----------

